# Potentially Huge Cutout in Old Garage



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Try these guys: http://alamobees.org/


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

Are you a bee keeper? do you have enough empty equipment to set up a hive(bottom board, hive bodies, top, frames etc.? Cut outs are a real rush and a great way to increase your colonies.We just did a huge one in the soffit of a house. We used a bee vac. I am sure if you want to try lots of us can offer ideas and support. One thought--Texas seems to have a lot of AHB- a lot more than here in Florida-be careful until you know the bees temperment.


----------

